# powermac won't come out of sleep mode/dvd player help



## padillap (Dec 27, 2005)

i have a g3 powermac b&w and the dvd program won't work, also it refuses to come out of sleep mode.  is it possible to d/l a different dvd program offline?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 29, 2005)

What OS version are you using? This is needed because it makes a difference in troubleshooting. What DVD program are you using? 

Trouble getting out of sleep mode- have you restarted the computer? Have you run a Disk Utility on the drive?


----------



## padillap (Dec 29, 2005)

i have restarted and that did nothing.  how do you run a disk utilty. Also i am using os 9. When i ever open apple dvd player i get this notice "Apple Dvd player cannot open because the required hardware was not found" (yet i have a dvd drive) "if you have another application open that uses sound or video, wuit that app and open apple dvd player again. if you are using a powerbook that requires a dvd card make sure the PC card is properly installed in the appropriate slot. (21)"

how do i fix this?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 29, 2005)

Did you recently upgrade the video card and/or do not have the original card that came pre-installed with the machine?


----------



## padillap (Dec 31, 2005)

i dont think i have the original one.. i did upgrade the video card cause my old one was shot


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 31, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the B&W G3 machines had hardware DVD decoding under OS 9, and had a DVD "daughtercard" attached to the video card that was required to view DVD video.

Mac OS X uses software decoding, so the daughtercard isn't needed for DVD playback.

As far as I know, there isn't a workaround you can use under OS 9.  I do not know of any alternate DVD players for OS 9.

What kind of video card did you put in the machine?


----------



## padillap (Jan 2, 2006)

ATI range 128


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 2, 2006)

What kind of video card did the machine come with?  My suspicion is that the original card had the DVD daughtercard attached, and the new one doesn't.  Can you confirm?


----------

